# When did you turn your carseat forward facing?



## silverspook (Feb 20, 2006)

Not sure where this belongs, so move it if necessary!

DS turned 1 a few weeks ago, and he is 26 lbs. We have a Britax Marathon that can stay rear facing up to 33 lbs, but DS has really long legs, and is quite cramped in the RF position. I know the "legal" standard for forward facing is 1yr/20lbs so we're ok there, but I also know the longer they stay RF, the safer it is! Soooo...how old was your DC when you turned their seat around? Thanks!


----------



## Kessed (Nov 28, 2007)

DD isn't 20lbs yet - she is 13 months. I plan to weigh her again when she's 18 months. If she's over 20lbs then - I will turn her around.


----------



## grumpybear (Oct 5, 2006)

DS is 20mos and in the 26lb vicinity. We have a Radian80 that goes rear-facing until 33lb. We will turn the carseat around when DS reaches the RF weight limit.


----------



## Linzie2 (Sep 14, 2006)

DD is 20 months and maybe 25lbs. She's in a Britax marathon and will stay rearfacing until the weight limit.

Her legs also have to be crossed when she's in there but it's really no big deal for them.....it's better to be safer!


----------



## baileygirl (Feb 26, 2007)

DS is 13 months and 21 lbs and still rear facing. My goal is for him to stay rear facing until he reaches the limits or a minimum of 2 years.


----------



## tankgirlhi (Apr 2, 2007)

Please leave him rear facing until he grows out of your seats rear facing capacity. I know it can be tempting to turn our lo around but they are really not uncomfortable with their legs crossed, they are much more flexable then adults. Also, please keep him in a 5 point harness as long as possible when you turn him around. Kids are not ready for boosters at 40lbs. Here are some links that can give you more info.








http://www.car-seat.org/


----------



## kaspirant (Apr 28, 2006)

We turned DS when he weighed 32 lbs. I have a tall baby and he just made room for his legs rear facing...I was bummed that he *is* that big already and I couldn't keep him RF longer.


----------



## meco (Mar 1, 2004)

What do you mean by cramped? Can he sit cross legged? There should be plenty of room to sit like this. Or a variety of other ways. It is designed to accomodate the child. Does your child complain? If not, I would leave it rearfacing and not worry about it. He can sit with his legs tucked in. I waited until the limit for safety reasons.

This is a post of mine from an old thread like this:

Quote:



Quote:

Rear-facing is the safest position the child can ride in. It is recommended that all children stay rear-facing beyond the minimal requirements of 1 year and 20 lbs, and not be turned forward-facing before they reach the maximum rear-facing limits of a convertible seat - either the maximum rear-facing weight limit or when the top of their head is within one inch of the top of the seat shell. While most parents are aware that they must keep their children rear-facing "until they are AT LEAST 1 year old AND 20 lbs", *very few are told that there are significant safety benefits when a child remains rear-facing as long as the seat allows. For most children, rear-facing can and should continue well into the second year of life.*
http://www.cpsafety.com/articles/StayRearFacing.aspx (bold mine







)

Also some excellent articles, and if you scroll down SCARY crash test footage of each kind.
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=261168

Other interesting links:
http://www.car-safety.org/rearface.html
http://www.kyledavidmiller.org/pages..._is_safest.htm
http://journeytocrunchville.wordpres...s-rear-facing/
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=216441

Quote:

Crash data shows us that anybody is safer in a crash when riding rear-facing for the reasons we outlined above. Even though your baby's neck is now strong enough to withstand the forward-facing crash forces, he or she is still better protected in a rear-facing car seat because that seat still distributes the force over a greater body area and still gives better support to their young head and neck.

A forward-facing car seat is safe after one year AND 20 pounds, but a rear-facing car seat is safer. According to NHTSA, a rear-facing car seat is 71 percent safer than no restraint at all, and a forward-facing car seat is 54 percent safer than no restraint at all. Keeping your baby rear-facing to the limit of the seat is the safest choice.
http://babyproducts.about.com/od/car...ear_facing.htm

I would keep the carseat rearfacing for safety reasons if possible.


----------



## Justmee (Jun 6, 2005)

I turned the twins when they were 2 and I had to put them in the back row of our car (my parents came and adults can't sit in the back row, and their seats won't RF in the back row). They were 22ish lbs each?

I turned Rivka when she was 2 because it was difficult to get the seats in teh car any other way. I could turn her back around now that the twins are back in the 3rd row, but I am waiting to see how the baby's seat fits in the picture before I make any changes. She's about 23 lbs now.

Honest answer







: I'm planning on leaving the baby RF a lot longer b/c we won't be switching around cars / seats / etc. so much.


----------



## Mrs-Mama (Jul 2, 2007)

Not yet at 21 months and 23 pounds. The earliest I would consider is 2 years.


----------



## liamsmommy221 (Oct 8, 2005)

We have a Britax Roundabout. Liam is such a small kid for his age that I kept him rear facing until he was a little over 2 years old. I would say he probably weighed about 22 pounds then, but he has super long legs and a super long torso, so he just didnt sit right when rear facing any longer.

Sad for me, when I turned him forward, he quit napping on the 3 hour trip to my parent's house..hahaha. Too much too see out the front window!


----------



## Telle Bear (Jul 28, 2006)

My Little guy will be two next month and he is 27 lbs. He is still backwards and will be until 35 lbs.

I did turn him forward at a year and then did more research and flipped him backwards again. He never fought me on either









He is MUCH safer.


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

Not yet. 18 mos and 21ish pounds. I rather suspect my DD will outgrow by height than weight.

My DD just folds her legs or hangs them over the sides.


----------



## WhaleinGaloshes (Oct 9, 2006)

My D is 27 months, 30 pounds and about 35" tall, still rear-facing. She usually crosses her legs in the seat.


----------



## cheygirl (Jun 13, 2006)

DD is 34" and 25 lbs and 17 mos, and is still RF. She still seems OK and not too cramped so no plans to change her to FF anytime soon. (We also have the Britax marathon, with upper RF limit 33 lbs and 49").


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Linzie2* 
DD is 20 months and maybe 25lbs. She's in a Britax marathon and will stay rearfacing until the weight limit.

Her legs also have to be crossed when she's in there but it's really no big deal for them.....it's better to be safer!

Same here, though our LO isn't quite as big yet and we're in the Decathlon, but she'll be RFing until she's 33lbs.


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

My toddler is 2 yrs. old, 36" and about 30 lbs. (fluctuates 29-31) and rear-facing in a Radian 65. I won't turn him a second before he reaches 33 lbs. and then, I'll curse the weight limit. It is SO much safer, I wish I could have my ~5 yr. old rear-facing still (unfortunately he's 44" and 44 lbs). Also my older son says FF-ing is uncomfortable because his legs dangle (which he tries to remedy by putting them on the armrests and seats in front of them, to my partner's dismay).


----------



## silverspook (Feb 20, 2006)

Thank you all so much! I'm so glad I asked here rather than let pressure from family & friends get to me. Can you believe? Pressure about the position of his car seat! Sheesh!

I never thought to cross his legs! Genious!









I will definitely leave him RF as long as possible.

THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

My dd is nearly 3.5yrs. She's about 38" tall and 31lbs. She is still RF.

I would not turn a child before 2 years without other reasons (serious medical conditions, outgrowing seat etc)

In general I will keep my kids RF to the upper limits of their seats.

-Angela


----------



## felix23 (Nov 7, 2006)

Dd is 25 months old and weighs 18 lbs. She is still rf and we plan to keep her that way for a loooong time.


----------



## garretsmommy (Jan 21, 2007)

Wow- I'm so glad to see so many mamas leaving their little ones rear facing!!







I'm a car seat phantic and it seems that people are always looking at me like I'm crazy when I tell them my almost 14 month old is rear facing at 23lbs


----------



## Telle Bear (Jul 28, 2006)

Right before Christmas I went and had my son's car seat checked by a certified person, since we were going on a far drive. I was ready to put up a fight to keep him rear facing, but she confirmed that you should keep them RF for as long as possible. And this person is trained by the state....so feel free to use that info against anyone you wants YOUR child FF


----------



## Mpenny1001 (May 21, 2005)

We turned DD when she reached the weight limit (33 pounds). She was nearly 3 years old. She just crossed her legs. In fact, when we turned her, she complained loudly because her legs just hung down and she didn't have anywhere to put her feet!


----------



## broodymama (May 3, 2004)

I turned DS forward facing when he wa 2. 17 month old DD is still rear-facing and will be for quite some time.


----------



## Kleine Hexe (Dec 2, 2001)

Ds turns 4 yrs in 4 weeks and he is still RF. He weighs 31lbs so I still have at least a lb to go.


----------



## lucky_mia (Mar 13, 2007)

Mine just turned 2 and I am going to turn DS FF this week as he is hitting the RF limit for the Marathon. DD might get another month or so. They just fold their legs and though it might look a little odd, it doesn't seem to bother them at all.

I'm bummed that I have suck chunky monkeys. I'd love to keep them RF longer.


----------



## Shirada (Jul 29, 2002)

My DS will turn 3 in a couple of months, but weighs 28lbs. He is still RF, first in a Britax Rondabout and now in a Radian. It is so much safter, now that I know more, so he is staying that way till he reaches the limit of the seat. In addition my 7 and almost 6 year old still travel in 5pt harnessed seats, (although the 7 year old has a booster seat for school trips etc.)


----------



## mom2PJS (May 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mpenny1001* 
We turned DD when she reached the weight limit (33 pounds). She was nearly 3 years old. She just crossed her legs. In fact, when we turned her, she complained loudly because her legs just hung down and she didn't have anywhere to put her feet!

I've actually heard this that they are less comfortable with the dangling legs. We are 23 months old, 24 pounds and pretty tall RF in a Boulevard. She'll RF to 33#, although I may re-evaluate around age 4 if she's still small.


----------



## Romana (Mar 3, 2006)

We have a Britax Boulevard. I wanted to keep her RF until the weight limit. It didn't work out. I posted all about it here and got a lot of support for the decision to turn her. She was 20-21 mos when we turned the seat (so just in the past month or so) and things have been going much better. Mainly, my escape artist can no longer get herself completely out of the seat and up to standing; and she no longer screams herself in absolute hysteria and misery every second we're driving.

I'm hoping we can keep the next one RF longer. I feel we made the best decision we could under the circumstances, though, for dd.


----------



## rach03 (Dec 30, 2006)

My 28 month old is still rear facing. The limit on my seat is 30 pounds and he is at 28.5, so I think we're going to turn it around this weekend.

Makes me sad







I wish I could go out and buy a Britax to keep him RF just a little longer, but I don't think hubby will go for that for 5 more pounds.

He will be getting a Regent though when our next baby needs to move into his carseat. That way I can keep him harnessed for a long, long time


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rach03* 
My 28 month old is still rear facing. The limit on my seat is 30 pounds and he is at 28.5, so I think we're going to turn it around this weekend.

Makes me sad








I wish I could go out and buy a Britax to keep him RF just a little longer, but I don't think hubby will go for that for 5 more pounds.

He will be getting a Regent though when our next baby needs to move into his carseat. That way I can keep him harnessed for a long, long time









It's very likely you will need a britax or other higher limit seat soon anyway. What seat is your child in? Where are the top strap heights? Remember that ff their shoulders must be BELOW the top strap height (the straps must be above their shoulders)

-Angela


----------



## hannybanany (Jun 3, 2006)

DD is 36", 29 lbs, and will be rear facing til she is 33 lbs. She either crosses her legs, puts them up on the seat back, or dangles them over the side. She is perfectly comfortable.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

DD1 is 30 months, 27 pounds and is still quite happily RF. She will be RF until she reaches the 33 pounds, which is the RF weight limit of her Radian.

DD2 is 10 months and will be RF to the limits of her seat, as well


----------



## lalaland42 (Mar 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Romana9+2* 
We have a Britax Boulevard. I wanted to keep her RF until the weight limit. It didn't work out. I posted all about it here and got a lot of support for the decision to turn her. She was 20-21 mos when we turned the seat (so just in the past month or so) and things have been going much better. Mainly, my escape artist can no longer get herself completely out of the seat and up to standing; and she no longer screams herself in absolute hysteria and misery every second we're driving.

I'm hoping we can keep the next one RF longer. I feel we made the best decision we could under the circumstances, though, for dd.

We were in the exact same position so I turned the carseat around sooner than I would have liked. I think #2 will be able to play with #1 RF so I am hoping it won't be such a challenge. There were a lot of tears when DD was RF but over 1 (and 20 lbs) and cutting the tears made life a lot less miserable for everyone.


----------



## LittleYellow (Jul 22, 2004)

We turned around at 28 months when one of my dd's reached 33 pounds. Wish we could have been rear-facing longer


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

I turned dd1 and ds around at about 14 months... too early in hindsight.

Dd2 is still RF and will remain RF for as long as possible... she's petite so she will likely be 3-4yo before she outgrows the RF weight limit.


----------



## cheygirl (Jun 13, 2006)

Sounds like we need a leg-rest in carseats for all the FF babes complaining about their dangling legs! I don't blame them...as a short person, I hate how _my_ legs dangle every time I sit in a chair!


----------



## seamama11 (Jan 5, 2007)

What have people done in my situation. I will have two dc in just a month. My 18 month old son is still rfing but once I put the infant carseat in, he will have to go frontfacing, it is the only way he can fit in my toyota corrola....what have you done if you have two young ones in a smaller car?
Sarah


----------



## Kleine Hexe (Dec 2, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *busybusymomma* 

Dd2 is still RF and will remain RF for as long as possible... she's petite so she will likely be 3-4yo before she outgrows the RF weight limit.









DS is almost 4 and we still have 2 lbs to go. He may be close to 5.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seamama11* 
What have people done in my situation. I will have two dc in just a month. My 18 month old son is still rfing but once I put the infant carseat in, he will have to go frontfacing, it is the only way he can fit in my toyota corrola....what have you done if you have two young ones in a smaller car?
Sarah

I thought I would face the same thing... then I found out that RF carseats can be very upright- especially britax seats as they are allowed to be touching the front seats.

-Angela


----------



## cancat (Jun 15, 2004)

I have a corolla and have fit two RF carseats just fine (an Alpha Omega and a Marathon, BTW, they're not small). I just turned dd1 around at 38 months (today!) because she is almost 30 lbs (the RF limit in canada) and past the height rec on the Alpha Omega piece-of-crap...


----------



## yoginisarah (Dec 20, 2007)

We just did it a week ago (son is almost 16 months). We wanted to wait until longer but he is tall and his legs were totally bent all of the time and it seemed like it was uncomfortable and he'd been having more fits in the car. I wish there had been another way because I know rear facing is safer but the poor little guy was so cramped.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yoginisarah* 
We just did it a week ago (son is almost 16 months). We wanted to wait until longer but he is tall and his legs were totally bent all of the time and it seemed like it was uncomfortable and he'd been having more fits in the car. I wish there had been another way because I know rear facing is safer but the poor little guy was so cramped.

Bent legs are really fine. Dd crosses hers or puts them over the side or just squishes them up.

Bent, folded, squished legs are not a reason to turn ff.

-Angela


----------



## titania8 (Feb 15, 2007)

my 2 year olds are 28 and 23 lbs and are both rf (until 33 lbs- fisher-price safe voyage). we have to cross their legs, but they are totally comfortable. much more comfy than dangling legs, imo.


----------



## meco (Mar 1, 2004)

I keep hearing people feel bad because it "seems" like their child is uncomfortable. Is your child expressing discomfort? Pain? Or is it just your perception? What kind of pain? How are they sitting? Most kids are pretty bendy and flexible. Usually rearfacing children can simply cross their legs or sit in a half lotus, which is a normal sitting position. My son used to just bend his knees upwards or put his feet up. What makes it so cramped in a carseat? I am sitting cross legged now. My son often goes into positions that do not look comfortable to me, but as long as he is ok with it, I am too.

*yoginisarah:* I am also confused but what you mean when you say you "wish there had been another way." It sounds as if you feel you do not have an option. Why not? It seems to be yours was a choice, which means there are others. If your child is under the limits, there is another option. This thread offers a bunch of different perspectives. It's the general consensus kids can sit this way fine to the RF weight limits on a seat. Safety trumps my son appearing to me "cramped."

I posted some links with some videos, and those should be evidence enough to consider your child's safety versus their perceived comfort and research the benefits of keeping your child rear facing for an extended period of time.

This has 4 video links all worth watching about the benefits of RFing carseats. Includes crash test data.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *titania8* 
my 2 year olds are 28 and 23 lbs and are both rf (until 33 lbs- fisher-price safe voyage). we have to cross their legs, but they are totally comfortable. much more comfy than dangling legs, imo.

This is a great point. I never thought about how uncomfortable it would be to sit with legs dangling. I dislike sitting with my legs dangling. I always sit cross legged or with my legs up if I am not sitting on the ground. I even put my feet on my backpack at school or sit in a half lotus. A masseuse suggested I ditch the desk and chair at home and sit on the floor because my feet never touch the floor. It was bothering me, and I had a lot of pain in my neck. He thought the more natural position would be comfortable, and it is. No neck pain. It was the best thing I did.


----------



## bright-midnight (Mar 26, 2007)

DD is (almost) 14 months and is around 20 lbs. We are planning on keeping herr RF until she is at least two.


----------



## Swirly (May 20, 2006)

Not yet, at 22 months, 22 pounds, 30 inches tall. Mine is too little.


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kleine Hexe* 
DS is almost 4 and we still have 2 lbs to go. He may be close to 5.

We have the FPSV and I think it's RF to 33lb. I'm trying to remember how old dd1 was before she hit that weight, seems like she was was at least 3-4yo... then we'll turn FF until 55lb.


----------



## silverspook (Feb 20, 2006)

I've read a lot of mamas complaining about the FF'ers legs dangling, so does anyone have any experience with this product? Did it help? I thought it looked pretty cool!


----------



## Nature (Mar 12, 2005)

My daughter will be 2 in a few weeks and she's still in a Marathon rear facing.


----------



## Shelsi (Apr 4, 2005)

Ds was a little over 2.5 yrs old and 32 lbs. We got pressure from family as well at one point. We travelled to meet them over the holidays and they rented a van to fit us all. Ds's car seat did not fit very well rfing and he was already 2.5 yrs old so they wanted to turn him around but I put my foot down. Of course dh's grandma fed us so well that ds gained 3 lbs while we were there and when we landed back home we had to put him ffing lol.


----------



## *Karen* (Jul 28, 2006)

DS is 20 months and 24 pounds. He will stay RFing to the limit of the seat.


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

DD was 7 months old. It was over 10 years ago and I'd never heard of or seen a carseat that could be used rearfacing after 20lbs. At 7 months the little chunker was 22lbs!!!!

DS had a cosco Alpha Omega and rearfaced until he was I think 35lbs, or maybe it was 33, anyway....the rearfacing weight limit.....he was three years old give or take a month.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

As soon as possible so that I could see her face in the rearview mirror and communicate with her. She was 20 lbs and 12 months. If we have another, it will be easier because she can play with that one and keep him/her occuppied.


----------



## MommytoHHH (Sep 12, 2006)

We'll keep DD RF to the limits of her seat. Currently she is 14 months, 24lbs, and 32inches tall. I do worry that she will reach the limits sooner than I want her to. I wish I could keep her RF forever


----------



## Kessed (Nov 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seamama11* 
What have people done in my situation. I will have two dc in just a month. My 18 month old son is still rfing but once I put the infant carseat in, he will have to go frontfacing, it is the only way he can fit in my toyota corrola....what have you done if you have two young ones in a smaller car?
Sarah

We have a Corolla. I know it's less than optimal - but we've always had DD's Safe Seat behind the driver's seat. It never installed well in the middle seat - it was really wobbly. So we have 2 RF seats in both outer rear seats (1 will be for the child I"m going to be caring for soon). It has turned our car into 4 seater - but we rarely have passengers.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *silverspook* 
I've read a lot of mamas complaining about the FF'ers legs dangling, so does anyone have any experience with this product? Did it help? I thought it looked pretty cool!









I'd be concerned about using an after market product on a car seat. What would it do in a car crash? It could easily become a flying projectile object.

I'd never had an issue with legs either RF or FF, I always taught them to cross their legs in their car seat. DD1 still does and she will be 5 next week. DD2 is only 14 months, so her legs are short, she still can't reach the seat back with them.


----------



## dallaschildren (Jun 14, 2003)

Depending on the make and model of your car, reclining the seat slightly (the vehicle seat they are facing), will sometimes provide more leg room. If you can do so safely (and it isn't against vehicle manufacturer recommendation to do so; check your manual) make sure you slightly recline the vehicle seat and THEN install the child safety seat. If you recline the vehicle seat after CRS installation, it could affect how tightly your CRS is installed.


----------



## cognito (Nov 30, 2007)

Milo is 12.5 months & 25 pounds fully clothed. We plan on keeping him RFing until at least 2 years.

I've been struggling with strategy since we're having Baby #2 in May. We'll use infant seat with #2 for at least 6 months so we can get Milo in RFing, but I haven't figured out a way to use 2 RFing convertibles at the same time. We're still working on that.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cognito* 
Milo is 12.5 months & 25 pounds fully clothed. We plan on keeping him RFing until at least 2 years.

I've been struggling with strategy since we're having Baby #2 in May. We'll use infant seat with #2 for at least 6 months so we can get Milo in RFing, but I haven't figured out a way to use 2 RFing convertibles at the same time. We're still working on that.

IME an infant seat usually takes up at LEAST as much room as a RF convertible. If you can fit an infant seat, you should be able to have a RF convertible- no problem.









-Angela


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

That wasn't the case when we were in a sedan with a tall convertible seat. We had to keep it in the passenger side with the front passenger seat moved all the way up. Once dd was older and we could have the seat more upright it helped, but having it properly reclined for a small infant meant the seat took up a LOT of room, much more than an infant seat did.

Of course, I think how much of an issue it is will depend on the model of car, the seat etc.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *busybusymomma* 
That wasn't the case when we were in a sedan with a tall convertible seat. We had to keep it in the passenger side with the front passenger seat moved all the way up. Once dd was older and we could have the seat more upright it helped, but having it properly reclined for a small infant meant the seat took up a LOT of room, much more than an infant seat did.

Of course, I think how much of an issue it is will depend on the model of car, the seat etc.

Oh yes, I should have clarified- for a young infant where recline is important this is an issue. But for *most* babies, when they outgrow an infant seat they are old enough to not be as reclined.

-Angela


----------



## angelcat (Feb 23, 2006)

I turned rachel in one car seat at 11.5 months, and the other at 13-14 months, I think.

She was right at the height limit rf at 11.5 months. My folks had bought a new van, and (I don't drive, and I ride in their vehicle the most.) I tried & tried to get the car seat in rf, it wouldn't go in properly, and I had a ff only seat already, so I figured that'd be safe correctly installed than rf incorrectly installed.

I used the other seat as a spare. At around 13-14, I had to put her rf, as I was putting it in a seat with no tether anchor. When I went to take her out, I looked at where he head was. (right up at the top of the seat, actually hangin over lsightly) I felt so bad for having her rf'ing.

She was still well under the weight limit, but very much too tall.

If I hadn't had the isse with installation, I'd have used her rf'ing seat till she'd outgrown it by height.

The rf'ing seat was a Cosco Touriva, (I think it's cosco?) I think she might still be under the rf weight limit, (she's 33 lbs now), but by September of this year (so a little over 2) she barely fit in it ff, let alone rf'ing.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angelcat* 
I turned rachel in one car seat at 11.5 months, and the other at 13-14 months, I think.

She was right at the height limit rf at 11.5 months. My folks had bought a new van, and (I don't drive, and I ride in their vehicle the most.) I tried & tried to get the car seat in rf, it wouldn't go in properly, and I had a ff only seat already, so I figured that'd be safe correctly installed than rf incorrectly installed.

I used the other seat as a spare. At around 13-14, I had to put her rf, as I was putting it in a seat with no tether anchor. When I went to take her out, I looked at where he head was. (right up at the top of the seat, actually hangin over lsightly) I felt so bad for having her rf'ing.

She was still well under the weight limit, but very much too tall.

If I hadn't had the isse with installation, I'd have used her rf'ing seat till she'd outgrown it by height.

The rf'ing seat was a Cosco Touriva, (I think it's cosco?) I think she might still be under the rf weight limit, (she's 33 lbs now), but by September of this year (so a little over 2) she barely fit in it ff, let alone rf'ing.

A great example of why that seat is not a good choice in most situations.

-Angela


----------



## ScotiaSky (Jul 2, 2004)

DS was 18 months and 28 lbs and I can't recall but about 34 inches tall.
If I had it to do again I would wait until the limits of his seat. I knew the facts but caved to DH and MIL. Never again.

DD will be 2 in 8 days and is 24 lbs and 32 inches tall and will be RF to limit of her seat which is 30 lbs.
If at that time I am not comfy with her FF, I will break out our seat that RF to 35 lbs provided its not expired, or hopefully by that time Canada will have some higher weight RF seats again.


----------



## Papooses (Dec 20, 2006)

After her 4th birthday







:


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

We turned DS1 on his first bday (about 27 lbs and i dunno how tall). He was a carseat hater, and I didn't know about it being so much safer to remain rearfacing.

We turned DD at 18 months and about 30 lbs, or whatever the limit was on her carseat at the time. (It wasn't a great seat - it was from DS1 and still had the pull down sheild that i no longer recommended)

DS2 is 27 months, 24.5 lbs, and 32 inches tall and will continue to rearface for the forseeable future.


----------



## cognito (Nov 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
IME an infant seat usually takes up at LEAST as much room as a RF convertible. If you can fit an infant seat, you should be able to have a RF convertible- no problem.









-Angela

Thanks. That's not the problem though. We have plenty of room up front & that's not a concern. The carseats will fit fine which is great. The problem is that it is a 2 door 02 Chevy Blazer with only 2 backseats. I'm trying to figure out how to get a 2yo & 6mo old into the back of a 2 door SUV & into RFing seats. I'm too short to climb in & out of the cargo area with 2 babies & can't figure out how to climb in with them & get them buckled on outings on our own. With DF with us we could probably manage since he's super tall or if there were a middle seat back there. I wish I had pics. Maybe I'll take some & start a new thread. Hopefully you & some others can help me with that strategy.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cognito* 
Thanks. That's not the problem though. We have plenty of room up front & that's not a concern. The carseats will fit fine which is great. The problem is that it is a 2 door 02 Chevy Blazer with only 2 backseats. I'm trying to figure out how to get a 2yo & 6mo old into the back of a 2 door SUV & into RFing seats. I'm too short to climb in & out of the cargo area with 2 babies & can't figure out how to climb in with them & get them buckled on outings on our own. With DF with us we could probably manage since he's super tall or if there were a middle seat back there. I wish I had pics. Maybe I'll take some & start a new thread. Hopefully you & some others can help me with that strategy.

How do you get the 2yr old in now? I might try putting the 2yr old in the car to wait while you buckle the baby, then putting the 2 yr old in.

Link to here when you post pictures and maybe I'll have some great idea...









-Angela


----------



## cognito (Nov 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
How do you get the 2yr old in now? I might try putting the 2yr old in the car to wait while you buckle the baby, then putting the 2 yr old in.

Link to here when you post pictures and maybe I'll have some great idea...









-Angela

He's 1yo now and there's an open backseat. I'm planning ahead for when our May 08 Baby is done with the bucket.








With just Milo I lift him in, then climb in, then sit in the open seat, put him in the carseat & climb out. There's room to work with with one carseat, but once we get to 2 convertibles it will be different. It's getting tricky as my belly grows also.







I'll definitely start a new thread with pics. We're traveling this weekend & I need some ERF pics for a different site I post on too.


----------



## keriberry (May 27, 2007)

dd was almost 2 and 22lbs. (I didn't know better.







)

ds1 was 3 and 30lbs.

ds2 is 3.5 and 26lbs. and STILL rfing!


----------



## wifeandmom (Jun 28, 2005)

I turned my twin DDs at 13 months out of necessity. They moved to the 3rd row of our Yukon XL when I had DS. At the time, we had AO seats, which I hated with a passion. I could NOT get those things installed even remotely secure RF. I could get FF no problem (though I still hated those seats for other reasons). I figured correctly installed FF was better than loose RF, not to mention I had to climb through the cargo area to get them IN the seats while they were RF in the 3rd row. I would have continued to climb through doing that if the stupid things would have fit though.

When DS was 15 months old and twin DDs were 2y4m, we got Marathons for all three of them. The girls remained FF in the 3rd row. I didn't even attempt RF with the girls in the 3rd row, it just didn't occur to me after they'd been FF for so long by that point.

I never could really get a great RF install with that seat in my captain's chair, which is where 15 month old DS sat. My car seat tech friend could get it in there, but it would loosen in less than a week. So, I turned DS FF at about 18 months.

Currently, I've got my 6 year old twins in Regents in the 3rd row and 5 year old DS in a Regent in one captain's chair. They were all three in Parkway boosters, but they just don't sit in them correctly, thus the recent move back to a 5 point harness. Best $720 I've spent in a long time!

I've got my 13 month old DD RF in a Boulevard. For whatever reason, I'm not having a bit of trouble with it installed RF like I did the Marathon, so she'll stay RF til she's at least 2 (unless she outgrows it RF before then, which is highly unlikely as she's only 20 pounds right now).


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

DS1 was 33lbs and 23months
DS2 will RF until he's 35lb.


----------

